# The Official DTV Transition Thread



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Otherwise known as "The Big Switch".

Predictably, we are already getting threads about the DTV switch in a multitude of forums
around the board. So that we may all share posts on this topic in one place, please post
news and comments regarding the A/D switchover in this thread.

Mods, where appropriate, please move stray DTV threads to this thread in the Broadcast
TV forum. 

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Good idea, Nick!
A lot of folks are jumping on the converter bandwagon, not realizing the converters are for OTA reception only. The feds are giving the first group of coupons on a first come, first served basis, and holding around 20 million back for people who have OTA only.


----------



## DJTheC (Oct 31, 2007)

It should also be noted that not all stations will have all programming in 16:9 ratio and/or HD all of the time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Once again, the pending a/d switch simply means that all OTA television will commence
broadcasting all standard definition in a digital format. There will no longer be analog tv
broadcasts. Hi-def is, by definition, already digital, but is of a higher order, and should not
be equated to standard def digital.

In other words, while all SD _will_ be digital, and all HD is already digital, not all digital is HD. :scratch:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

At the journalist web site, www.poynter.org, media consultant Al Tompkins
explains the coming DTV switch and tells professional journalists how to
effectively communicate the coming transition to their viewers.


> _*Friday Edition: What Viewers Need to Know About Digital TV*
> By Al Tompkins
> 
> The federal government this week took a big step toward pushing consumers to make the long-awaited conversion to digital television. Millions of $40 government coupons will become available next week to help low-tech television owners buy special converter boxes for older TVs that might not work after the switch to digital broadcasting. (More on what that's all about below.)
> ...


Also in the article, Tompkins provides clear answers to questions such as...

_Will my old TV become useless? 
Do I have to buy a converter box? 
Will I be able to see my favorite channels? 
Will TV stations be able to broadcast on multiple digital channels?
What do I need to know if I am planning to buy a new digital TV?_

..and advises readers on things to consider when buying a digital tv.

More @ http://www.poynter.org/column.asp?id=2&aid=135083


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"...thousands of viewers in every major TV market...will be affected."*


> WASHINGTON (_A_P) - Owners of thousands of small television stations that reach
> rural populations or specialize in community affairs and minority programming are
> worried the digital transition will leave their audiences watching a blank screen.
> 
> ...


More @ _A_P.com


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

No problem. If they cause interference they can't operate. If they can operate, then they will eventually need to go digital when all of those NTSC capable sets burn out. I don't think we will see an analog to digital box program to accommodate them.

--- CHAS


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

There is a transition occuring, really? I hadn't noticed.


----------

